# where to find old a/d/s ?



## EdSawyer (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone got any leads on where to find a set of a/d/s/ 320is components? Looking to try some old-school speakers. 

thanks
-Ed


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

They are around. Not everyone wants to sell them though. I have a nice pair in the back in of car for rear fill.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

EdSawyer said:


> Anyone got any leads on where to find a set of a/d/s/ 320is components? Looking to try some old-school speakers.
> 
> thanks
> -Ed


Upgrade your membership and start a WTB thread in the classified section



Salami said:


> I have a nice pair in the back in of car for rear fill.


:bash:....


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

There is a set for sale on here. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/117882-d-s-320is.html

I have seen a few sets go on Ebay. In fact two like new sets with all accessories sold last month. Love to pick up a set myself. I used at have a 300i plate set and loved the sound. I keep talking myself out of it. My truck takes 6.5" mids and they are 5.25" I was talking with another member here that has a set, but I think he is overseas now.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Rick Ryan has a set new in the box he is a member - ryan something - he always follows my posts look under alpine 7909 or 7390 posts to get his member ID


----------



## EdSawyer (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas so far. My car takes 6.5" also but the 320i is worth the size downgrade I think, at least based on my memory of them back in the day. 7909, that brings back memories too. Always wanted one but had to settle for a 7903s at the time.


----------

